# When should I let my kitten outside?



## KerriP (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am after a bit of advice... I am a first time cat owner and I have a very inquisitive 15 week old kitten. 

I live by a huge field which would be perfect for him to rampage around in, but there is a 6 foot wide brambly, nettley thick hedge between me and the field. He has been up on the fence, so I know he's eager to go over there and I think he'll be fine in the brambles and nettles (although it is far too thick for me to go through to rescue him!)... But there are also badgers sets running along the fence. He loves to get in every tiny space he can inside the house, so I'm wondering whether he will venture down the badger set? Or will he have an in-build sense of danger about that kind of thing? I don't mind him staying in for a bit longer, but just thought I'd ask for a bit of advice! 

Thank you in advance for any advice and opinions!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KerriP said:


> Hi everyone! I am after a bit of advice... I am a first time cat owner and I have a very inquisitive 15 week old kitten.
> 
> I live by a huge field which would be perfect for him to rampage around in, but there is a 6 foot wide brambly, nettley thick hedge between me and the field. He has been up on the fence, so I know he's eager to go over there and I think he'll be fine in the brambles and nettles (although it is far too thick for me to go through to rescue him!)... But there are also badgers sets running along the fence. He loves to get in every tiny space he can inside the house, so I'm wondering whether he will venture down the badger set? Or will he have an in-build sense of danger about that kind of thing? I don't mind him staying in for a bit longer, but just thought I'd ask for a bit of advice!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice and opinions!


I answered this in your other thread.
Kittens should not be allowed out until they are neutered and at least 9/10 months old.
Their heads are full of kitten fun and the last thing on their mind is danger,not only that they are neither mentally or physically strong enough to protect themselves if they get in to trouble.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,

I think he is much too young to go outside. I personally didnt let my cat go out until he was over a year old.

If you feel he would like to go out why not try to put him on a cat harness and take him out that way, it would be much safer and he would also be getting prepared for the big day you let him out alone. I did this with my cat just before I let him out alone. I would take him out on cat harness just to get used to the smell of the garden etc., than after a few weeks I let him out but always supervised him than after a couple of weeks the big day came that I let him out alone unsupervised..it was very scary, but he is enjoying going out and doing his daily patrolling of the area


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd not let him out to roam free at all, you can build an enclosure or take him out on a harness to have some safe outdoor time instead.


----------



## KerriP (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice!
I live in the UK where it is 'normal' to let cats outside. I will be letting him out to roam, but definitely not for a few more months!

Once again, thank you very much for all your advice!:thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KerriP said:


> Thank you for all your advice!
> *I live in the UK where it is 'normal' to let cats outside*. I will be letting him out to roam, but definitely not for a few more months!
> 
> Once again, thank you very much for all your advice!:thumbsup:


 I agree in the UK it is seen as "normal" to allow cats to roam but there are many people looking at the wisdom of this now, as it is no longer always safe to allow them unrestricted outdoor access, too much traffic ,too many nasty people ect. and those for and against will never agree


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

well it sounds like in this case it will be ok for the cat once its old enough to be let outside to roam, with the fact he's got a big field next door to play in. I advocate letting cats go outside, but within reason i.e. not near a busy main road or anything. That's my opinion and I will always stick to it, not that I don't mind people having indoor cats, its just not something I prefer to do as an owner.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

If he's only 15 weeks, you have plenty of time! Most people here in the UK say don't let them out til they are 6 months old, after being neutered 
Kittens do love to go down little gaps don't they! But he will grow fast and soon grow out of it when he's bigger. He will probably sniff around badger setts but should be safe if you can keep him in after dark, that's when all the small creatures and badgers come out to play


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> well it sounds like in this case it will be ok for the cat once its old enough to be let outside to roam, with the fact he's got a big field next door to play in


If the owner of the cat also owns the field then I'm sure it will be fine. I've known someone who thought it would be fine and seen the remains of her cat after haymaking - not pretty. If there is any chance of that field being harvested then it isn't safe.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

KerriP said:


> I live in the UK where it is 'normal' to let cats outside.


It used to be normal here too, thankfully times and attitudes change.


----------



## RockDesk (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi! 

I've just been through this so it's still fresh. Hopefully I can give some insight.

Firstly, he absolutely needs to be finished it's vaccines. It's going into a field where there's plenty of wildlife.

He needs to be comfortable with you, and with responding to his name. Does he have an absolute favourite treat? My cat knows when a packet of ham is being opened when she's 2 gardens away and she's in like she's being chased!

You need to do it slowly at first. Hopefully the lovely weather will keep up to help you with this. 

Block any obvious exits before you start, don't underestimate the wiggling skills of a kitten!

Don't feed him and let it out. He needs to be hungry before he goes out.

Go out first and sit on a chair and watch him. Call him to you. If he is comfortable with you, he'll hover around you at first. He won't pay a huge amount of attention to you because of ALL THE SMELLS! Leave him to it, don't follow him around, just stay seated watching him, but ready to run, or click your fingers to get his attention if he's heading towards an exit or wall. He'll keep an eye on you, he's nervous being out!

You will be terrified of him not coming back, so that feeling is normal! Give it up to 30 minutes the first few days. Call him back in with his food, or his favourite treat.

Please don't do this without it's vaccinations and if he's not completely comfortable with you and responding to his name. You're actively putting yourself and him in an upsetting situation if you do this.

Don't be surprised if, when he's out and about, you'll find little 'presents' left at your door! The fact that you're beside a big field is like a free supermarket for him!

I hope you get on really well with it. The nerves are the worst, you assume everything bad will happen, but it doesn't!

The very best of luck to you 

claire


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My views. He needs to be:

Fully vaccinated
Neutered
12 months old

When he's at that stage you can consider it further.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RockDesk said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just been through this so it's still fresh. Hopefully I can give some insight.
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote the whole post but it wouldn't make sense if I didnt.
Nowhere do you mention neutereing or age,As has already been said kittens should not be allowed outside access until neutered and preferably at least 9/10 months old and I doubt you could cat proof a field


----------



## RockDesk (Jul 12, 2013)

buffie said:


> Sorry to quote the whole post but it wouldn't make sense if I didnt.
> Nowhere do you mention neutereing or age,As has already been said kittens should not be allowed outside access until neutered and preferably at least 9/10 months old and I doubt you could cat proof a field


Hi,

I didn't mention them because it had been repeated ad nauseum and saying it again wouldn't help.

I also don't believe a cat NEEDS to be a year old as had been mentioned previously so I didn't mention it. They said they live beside a field, not in a field so I didn't mention cat proofing it.

What I mentioned is what I did, and it worked, rather than telling them to keep the cat indoors. For a male cat, the most important thing is vaccination.

Really a cat can go out once it's finished it's vaccines. I'll link my reason for saying this. Blue Cross - Caring for your kitten.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Or you don't have to let him outside at all. There's always that option. Just because it has been "normal" thing to do in the past, doesn't mean things can't change (I mean, slavery used to be acceptable, for instance) . More and more people are keeping their cats indoors. It's a dangerous world out there.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RockDesk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't mention them because it had been repeated ad nauseum and saying it again wouldn't help.
> 
> ...




I agree it is important to vaccinate but it is also very important to neuter both male and female kittens before allowing freedom .Many young male cats wander looking for mates and get lost or worse , neutering will remove that the urge to wander and will also make them a much happier cat , it is obvious why a female should/must be neutered.
As for age do you honestly believe a kitten under 6 months old is able physically or mentally to defend its self against danger.As for not "cat proofing" the field you did mention blocking up any escape routes  
Whether a cat is allowed outdoor freedom to roam is a matter of choice but it should be an informed choice and all precautions should be taken to make sure the kitten/cat is as safe as it can be.

The bit you didn't mention from your link.............

** ..Your kitten should not be allowed outside until at least a week after finishing the first course of vaccinations (at 13 to 14 weeks old, depending on the vaccine). Choose a dry day (if possible) and a quiet time and accompany your kitten outside, allowing your pet to explore their new environment. Continue to accompany your kitten until they are used to your garden and can find their way back to the house without difficulty. *Do not leave your kitten alone outside until after neutering at about five or six months old ***


----------



## RockDesk (Jul 12, 2013)

buffie said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree it is important to vaccinate but it is also very important to neuter both male and female kittens before allowing freedom .Many young male cats wander looking for mates and get lost or worse , neutering will remove that the urge to wander and will also make them a much happier cat , it is obvious why a female should/must be neutered.
> As for age do you honestly believe a kitten under 6 months old is able physically or mentally to defend its self against danger.As for not "cat proofing" the field you did mention blocking up any escape routes
> ...


hey, sorry to be pedantic, but you seem to be arguing what I've said and I don't understand why, because I've given my own opinion and advice on a situation that I familiar with.

I said to block exits to her garden, I didn't mention the field. Also, please read my first comment where I said to sit in the garden while the cat is out. I also mentioned that hopefully the nice weather will facilitate this. So, yes I did mention 'the bit from the link'. I included the link as I was backing up my own experience, not quoting from the link.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RockDesk said:


> *hey, sorry to be pedantic, but you seem to be arguing what I've said and I don't understand why, because I've given my own opinion and advice on a situation that I familiar with*.
> 
> I said to block exits to her garden, I didn't mention the field. Also, please read my first comment where I said to sit in the garden while the cat is out. I also mentioned that hopefully the nice weather will facilitate this. So, yes I did mention 'the bit from the link'. I included the link as I was backing up my own experience, not quoting from the link.


I too am giving my opinion which is not the same as yours and to be honest IMO I find a some of the things you have done and said worrying.
I disagree that I am arguing merely disagreeing and pointing out why


----------



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

My two kittens are 5 months old, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed, flea'd and neutered. I currently let them outside in my garden which is enclosed by tall fences and a gate under supervision. Myself or my partner are sat out with them at all times. They are currently sleeping now after 2 hours playing in the garden with not once trying to jump over the fence  (I know that time will come though).

I'm happy with that arrangement at the moment but I do want them to free roam during daylight hours when a bit older. My reasoning for waiting a bit longer is, I want them to be big enough to jump over the fence confidently and be big enough to hold their own with another neighbourhood cat.

Just my thoughts, not sure if helpful


----------

